# Augmentation tarif horaire



## nanou36 (25 Août 2022)

Je vis en île de France et j'ai déjà dit j'arrête mon métier d'ici fin 2023
Actuellement 2 contrats tt va bien j'ai proposé augmentation tarif horaire suite coût de la vie qui augmente le SMIC a augmenté 3 fois en 2022, je n'ai jamais fait ça en général je continue jusqu'à la fin de contrat.
On a pas de prime 13 ème mois etc ....
J'estime tt de même qu.on le mérite.
Le parent est d'accord, et vous ?


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Août 2022)

Si votre PE est d'accord c'est bien le principal n'hésitez donc pas voyez ce qu'il est prêt à vous donner ! je dirais même mieux si un PE est content de son ass mat il devrait penser de lui-même à faire ce geste !!! mais je crois que je m'égare là 🤔!


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Août 2022)

Mon contrat prévoit une augmentation chaque année. Je remets une nouvelle grille tarifaire annuelle à chacun de mes employeurs chaque mois de janvier.  Pour instant je m'en tiens à ce fonctionnement.


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

Si les PE sont OK c'est parfait, tu présente un Avenant mentionnant le nouveau taux négocié et zou.
Tu n'as pas besoin de l'aval de tes collègues, seulement celui des personnes concernées: les PE.

Mon avis? Puisque tu le demande:
- tu as su demander (et non imposer), c'est OK
- tu as su argumenter, c'est OK
- les PE sont d'accord avec toi, c'est OK
Reste plus qu'à signer le document qui scelle l'accord.

A mon avis, le plus important c'est que les PE avaient bien le choix, ce qui est le cas puisque rien ne peut contraindre une partie à signer un Avenant.
Notons qu'un salarié qui obtient une augmentation, sauf s'il est au SMIC, c'est parce qu'il a demandé, argumenté. rares sont les cas d'employeur qui propose une augmentation de son initiative sauf:
- s'il pense que son salarié est sur le point de s'en aller sinon
- si attends de lui une charge de travail plus importante ou compliquée.

Et même dans les grandes entreprises ce sont les syndicats et DP qui négocient avec les employeurs pour qu'il y ait des augmentations sinon il n'y en aurait jamais.


----------



## nanou36 (25 Août 2022)

Oui c'est vraiment ça 👍 logiquement le pe devrait proposer une augmentation s'il apprécié la nounou sans que celle ci propose et argumente. Non y a un pas d'égarement. Seulement moi je suis trop sympa je n' augmente jamais pendant tout le contrat.
Je changeais seulement lors de nouveau contrat 🤣


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Août 2022)

Nanou36 moi pareillement même tarif tout au long des 3 années ou moins selon l'âge de l'enfant accueilli mais c'est un tort et j'encourage à le faire pour moi trop tard ! les seules hausses sont celles lors du changement de coefficient sur le brut qui augmente légèrement le NET voilà !


----------



## saracroche (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Personnellement sur chacun de mes contrats il y a une case augmentation de salaire de 2% à chaque date d'anniversaire.
Les parents signent sans souci et cela évite de revenir sur le tarif en cours de contrat.


----------



## Griselda (27 Août 2022)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Nanou36 penses tu qu'un PE devrait de lui même proposer une augmentation à sa Nounou alors qu'aucun salarié n'obtient lui même une augmentation sur l'initiative de son Employeur.
Quand je vais chez mon mécanicien, que j'apprécie, ce n'est pas moi qui lui dit "tiens je trouve que ce que vous avez fait pour moi merite d'être mieux payé, voilà une augmentation de vos tarifs que je vous propose d'appliquer".
Donc oui nous n'aimons pas demander, c'est gênant, mais c'est pourtant bien ainsi que ça se passe pour n'importe quel salarié.
C'est pourquoi le mieux étant de négocier dès le départ une augmentation automatique, ce qui revient à réclamer à l'avance et l'acter dans le contrat. Là encore je ne connais aucun employeur qui proposera de lui même une augmentation automatique sauf s'il a des raisons de penser que son salarié pourrait changer de cremerie sinon.
A minima établir clairement dès le départ que le taux horaire demandé au départ dépendra du type de contrat ainsi les PE ne seront pas surpris d'une nouvelle negociation de taux horaire en cas de demande de leur part de modifier le contrat.
Bref...


----------



## nanou36 (27 Août 2022)

Griselda. 
Notre métier n'a rien a voir avec celui de l'exemple mécanicien il a un patron.
Et si les clients ont envie de donner la pièce pourquoi pas. 
Nous travaillons chez nous on doit chauffer plus notre maison pour accueillir les bébés, ça coûte cher.
Moi je suis au gaz et électricité. 
Hors si nous travaillons a l'extérieur ces charges là seraient moindres. Sans parler du reste. L'indemnité entretien ne fait pas tout pour moi 3€ .On a aucune prime ni 13 ème mois.donc seulement un peu de reconnaissance c'est appréciable. Enfin!


* *


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Août 2022)

Griselda, bien sûr que si ça existe !  Augmentation individuelle , ou collective, voire les deux...


----------



## Griselda (27 Août 2022)

Perso je ne connais pas 1% d'employeur qui propose de lui même une augmentation qui n'ait pas été réclamée par son salarié ou par un syndicats ou par les DP. Et ce 1% qui le fait c'est parce qu'il a eut vent que son salarié pourrait bien aller voir si l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs sinon. 
Le mécanicien peut être lui même le patron de l'entreprise et avoir lui aussi envie que son client lui soit reconnaissant en le payant mieux car pour lui aussi le coût de la vie augmente, les salaires de ses employés peut être aussi, surtout s'il a voulu s'assurer qu'ils restent fidèles à leur poste.

Je trouve plutôt injuste de critiquer nos PE qui "n'auraient pas la gentillesse de nous proposer une augmentation" juste parce qu'il nous aime bien. Il y a plein de moyens de montrer sa reconnaissance qui ne passe pas que par le salaire. Perso, je considère que si je veux une augmentation, je la demande. Et je ne trouve pas du tout choquant qu'un salarié demande une augmentation, surtout s'il peut argumenter pourquoi il l'a mérite. En 20 ans j'ai eut pas mal de PE, j'ai aussi travaillé avant à l’extérieur et j'ai reçu beaucoup de témoignages très touchants de reconnaissance (cadeaux, jolis mots, recommandations chaleureuses etc...) mais aucune augmentation à la seule initiative d'un employeur pour autant je ne les qualifie surement pas d'ingrats, loin de là.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Août 2022)

Je trouve plus clair et aisé de prévoir au contrat une augmentation annuelle pour moi c'est en janvier de chaque année mais cela peut être à la date anniversaire du contrat si on le souhaite. Dans mon contrat est indiqué : augmentation en janvier de chaque année selon tableau de tarification remis par l'assistant maternel. Cela ferme toute discussion ou négociation de boutiquiers avec chacun des employeurs autour de la valeur de l'augmentation. Cela n'a jamais posé de problème. Je préfère un tarif horaire plus élevé (je cotise "dessus") que des indemnités plus élevées sur lesquelles je ne cotise pas mais que je dois quand même intégrer à mes revenus. Mais chacun ses choix bien sûr.


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Je suis plus tôt d'accord avec @Griselda .
Je ne connais aucun patron qui se lève le matin et se dit tien ils méritent une augmentions ou alors je ne suis pas sur la bonne planète. 
Pat contre elle est due
Une clause conventionnelle ou de branche
A la loi
A la négociation salarié employeur
Une négociation syndicale 
A la conjoncture (offre de la demande)
Mais de sa propre initiative ........


----------



## nanou36 (27 Août 2022)

Oui catie 6432. J'ai un contrat débuté en janvier et ,l'autre en septembre.
De surcroît pour la retraite c'est mieux d'augmenter tarifs hrs et selon ce qui est stipulé sur le contrat enfin tout ça a voir avec le pe . aucun intérêt pour les indemnités,le taux horaire on cotise.
Enfin les pe ont la CMG. Caf 
Des aides etc..  
Je dois dire que mes petits bouts m'ont apportés beaucoup, certains pe très correctes. Mais si c'était à refaire. 
Entre les renouvellements agréments, les énormes contraintes avec les exigences de certaines puéricultrices
 etc...je suis en pavillon.
J'aurai repris mon travail extérieur.


----------



## nanou36 (27 Août 2022)

les parents ont des aides CAF/ complémentaire CMG 
J'en connais même qui ne déboursé même pas 100/mois.😀


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Août 2022)

Griselda perso je ne dis pas qu'un PE qui n'augmenterait pas de son seul gré son ass mat soit un ingrat ! je me souviens de la nounou de mon fils aîné elle ne prenait pas cher pour les repas disons une misère je lui en avais fait la remarque quant à son tarif et je m'étais fait rembarrer elle était très gentille mais ancienne nounou et ce qui va avec ! bref je ne me souviens plus si je l'avais augmentée ou pas du coup car je n'avais pas voulu la contrarier à l'époque ! mais je trouve qd même que nous avons un "métier" à part quoique certaines en pensent ici !!! voilà je rejoins le ressenti de nanou36 ...


----------



## nanou36 (27 Août 2022)

Et Oui 🙃🤩un métier a part.
des indépendantes du particulier employeur...


----------

